# Advice on Woman



## AlwaysLost (Jun 5, 2017)

OK I've been married along time so I need some help. I was waiting for the bus and this woman came onto me. She said I looked like a runner. I figured this was a pickup line.

After some chitchat her taxi arrived and I asked her for her number. She was hesitant so I offered her mine to take the pressure off. I didn't want to get fake numbered.

She smiled at me said thank you and said she would call. She was obviously flattered but what are the odds of ever hearing from her lol?

Disclaimer: I love my wife but we are separated. She is dying and we no longer have intimacy and I can no longer care for her. Deep down I know she wants me to leave but doesn't have the heart to do so. I just didn't want the ppl who knows my situation to think IMA skeezbag. I would die for my wife but one way or another it will be over soon.


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not sure what advice you're looking for.. verification that this woman might call? That you did the right thing by giving your number instead? If she calls you, then you'll know. It may take her a week or so to decide if she's gonna get a hold of you. Just stay open minded about the situation. Things happen as they are meant to happen.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks Red, just the odds of her calling..I think I had a chance and subsequently blew it lol.



Bedheadred said:


> I'm not sure what advice you're looking for.. verification that this woman might call? That you did the right thing by giving your number instead? If she calls you, then you'll know. It may take her a week or so to decide if she's gonna get a hold of you. Just stay open minded about the situation. Things happen as they are meant to happen.


----------



## Ori (Jun 6, 2017)

You're definitely not scum. You've been in this situation for a while.. There's no need to hold guilt, especially since you're separated. Enjoy what you did have with her, remember the good times. Make some new good times with new people now. I do hope she calls you.. I don't think people wait the '3 day rule' anymore but she might wait a little anyway.. Just stay hopeful!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 6, 2017)

Ori Kom Trashkru said:


> You're definitely not scum. You've been in this situation for a while.. There's no need to hold guilt, especially since you're separated. Enjoy what you did have with her, remember the good times. Make some new good times with new people now. I do hope she calls you.. I don't think people wait the '3 day rule' anymore but she might wait a little anyway.. Just stay hopeful!



Heh the only thin I can think of is maybe she's busy with work and will wait till later. I just want prepared to be hit on lol. I didn't get my game turned on soon enough. Wish I had opened the door for her lol. And I was nervous I had just crashed the computers at the job center.

Thanks Ori , I appreciate the words of support.


----------

